# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Fire brigade in turmoil

## Nwicker60

Management accused of poor leadership and wasting public money

FIRE chiefs in the Highlands and Islands stand accused of poor leadership and wasting public money, according to todays _Press and Journal._
A powerful watchdog has also said a lack of training and the financial challenges facing the north brigade mean it is in substantial difficulty
Audit Scotland says in a new report that the service  the most expensive in Scotland- continues to plough cash into stations that have very low call-out levels  including one expected to save a life only once in thousands of years.  Senior management and members of the fire board are criticised for postponing decisions over possible station closures, prior to a move to a Scottish national brigade. 
The scathing report also says moves to change the role of some remote units and disband others, have been constrained by board members. 
Responding, fire board convener, Richard Durham, has said that steps are being taken to address the difficulties.

----------

